# Nikon d3200 differences



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm looking at buying a nikon d3200, there seems to be two prices, but cannot seem to work out the difference in them. Only things I can pic out is the £339 ones seem to say kit in the heading, can anyone help me out here,

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2598077.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5598263.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

This ones from jessops
http://www.jessops.com/online.store...-in-black-18-55mm-vr-ii-lens--84946/show.html

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought mine from there a month or two ago,i asked them to show me both and the only thing different was one box was bigger then the other, go with the cheaper one as there is no difference.i think they have just worded the it =another way for the new catalogue 

this is my first DSLR and more then happy with it 

hope this helps


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Jessops are probably a safer bet (although I bought a lens from them jsut before they went bust last time so what do I know?), and I believe they price match locally. If they don't, John Lewis certainly do, and JL offer a 2 year warranty rather than the standard one.


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, quite surprised Argos sell both, with one being £39 more and there is no difference. I'll get the one from jessops then,

Thanks Ian


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

If it's easier for you Currys/PCWorld also do a price promise...

(Taken direct from their site)
If you find Argos, Asda, John Lewis, Tesco or AO.com has the same product at a cheaper price, we’ll match it - even up to 7 days after purchase.

All you need to do is make a note of the product number, its price and the competitor you want us to match. We will verify and match the price there and then for you. To benefit by phone, call 0344 561 0000 or if you have already made a purchase in store, please revisit one of our branches.

When you call us, we can reserve the item for collection at your local store or arrange delivery to your home – whatever suits you best!

Terms and conditions
1.We'll match our competitor’s store or website UK price.
2.The competitor’s product must be brand new, identical to ours, and offered on the same terms.
3.We and the competitor must have stock ready for delivery.
4.We must be able to verify the competitor’s price and stock position.
5.We’ll match the price of a product; not delivery charges or other services.
6.Cannot be used with any other offer.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I second the John Lewis Price match - They'll price match online so long as it's in stock, and they give a good extended warranty on electricals.

I'm not a Nikon man - But another difference between the wording in the 2x listings:

£299: Lists the lens as "stadard lens"
£339: Lists the lens as "Stabilised"

Like I say, not 100% on nikon kits, so unsure if the "standard" kit lens is actually stabilised or if they do 2 versions?

Take your phone with the £299.99 argos listing open into JL and show them it. They'll match it.


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys. The stabilised lens is the VR II, the jessops ones comes with that lens,

Cheers Ian


----------



## parttimer (Jun 19, 2014)

That is a great lens, I was given the wrong kit when I bought my 3200. It had the stabilized lens. The kit I was supposed to get had two lenses so I returned the kit to get the correct one. The stabilized lens gives better pictures!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Or get a sony with in-body stabilisation


----------

